
Ask HN: What have you read/watched that induced significant change for you? - GrinningFool
Howdy HN.<p>I was wondering what you&#x27;ve read or watched that led to significant, lasting changes in your life, lifestyle, relationships, business practices, and&#x2F;or thought processes.<p>Have these changes given the expected benefits? If not, why not?<p>Any unexpected benefits?
======
ice109
this is the only tedtalk i approve of
[https://www.ted.com/talks/dan_gilbert_asks_why_are_we_happy](https://www.ted.com/talks/dan_gilbert_asks_why_are_we_happy)

